
SXSW: How to Outmaneuver the Fortune 500 with Guerrilla Marketing That Delivers - Chikodi
http://moonshotpr.com/blog/sxsw-how-to-outmaneuver-the-fortune-500-with-clever-guerrilla-marketing/
======
Chikodi
Learn from three years of SXSW mistakes, and some epic wins.

